# wall mount lav faucets



## edd1 (Nov 1, 2011)

How do you get Price Pfist..r lever handles straight on wall mnt lav faucets?:furious:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Call a plumber.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Move the wall accordingly...Or, just Or, you could call a plumber...but that would be too easy.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Just twist them where they need to be...


----------



## edd1 (Nov 1, 2011)

*uh?*

is this site a joke? Does anybody know a trick about getting PP wall mnt levr handles to install "level"?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Pp wall mount hahahaha


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

edd1 said:


> is this site a joke? Does anybody know a trick about getting PP wall mnt levr handles to install "level"?


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

hillsideplumbco said:


> pp wall mount hahahaha


smash!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mount wall trick PP...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

PP on the wall tricking out...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

"Does anyone know a trick PP joke?"

:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

If there is PP on the wall that ain't no joke....


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> If there is PP on the wall that ain't no joke....


Roars!! Hahahaha!!!


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Price pfister wall mount Faucet huh?
I wouldn't use one if they made it.


----------



## edd1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Airgap said:


> *Hello! Introduction Requested*
> 
> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> ...


This site is a joke!...ask an honest question for this kind of crap...what's up?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

edd1 said:


> This site is a joke!...ask an honest question for this kind of crap...what's up?


 




You have politely been asked to post us an intro. You'll get better answers after the introduction. Until then, it's the jokers wild here at the Zone......:jester:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I wouldn't P on a PP faucet if it were on fire.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Op, your question about aligning handles does not make you sound like a plumber, and this forum is for actual plumbers.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

edd1 said:


> This site is a joke!...ask an honest question for this kind of crap...what's up?





U666A said:


> :laughing:
> "Redundancy department; department of redundancy"
> :laughing:


Shake and Bake!!!


----------

